# Vision and the eyes



## IAmTheEndOf (Feb 1, 2009)

I was wondering, i have HORRIBLE vision. i can't see past my arms without lenses and i was thinking what if i'm out and about and lose or damage my contacts or glasses. has anyone had this happen to them? what did they do? I don't think i'd be very succcessful at anything if i can't see.


----------



## Dmac (Feb 1, 2009)

if you wear contacts, bring along a set of glasses too. always take a backup along with you. i am a firm believer, that if you are prepaired and have what you might need, you probably won't need it, but if you are hoping to get by without something, that is the one thing you will need.


----------



## IAmTheEndOf (Feb 1, 2009)

and in the case that both fail how hard is it gonna be for me to 'acquire' (by any means, i have little morality) a makeshift pair of lenses or even those reading glasses, im not sure how well they'd work though. but im assuming not well


----------



## Dmac (Feb 1, 2009)

almost every large supermarket, drug store chain, hell evan the doller stores sell reading glasses. they are very easy to lift, i guess it would depent on what your perscrip for your gasses was, some stigmatisms might not be helped with pair af reading glasses. but you would know more about that than me!


----------



## finn (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't think reading glasses will help, since they are used to correct farsightedness, and it sounds like he has nearsightedness possibly with astigmatism. The first thing is to first: never lose your glasses. Make/get a keeper strap for them. If you can afford it, have a backup in your pack. Know your prescription so that you can get a pair quickly made, and keep a copy in your backpack and one online somewhere. And if your vision is really that bad, learn how to use a walking stick. I went without glasses for a while when I was little, so I actually recognized people by the way they moved, I was smart enough so that people didn't realize I couldn't see- they just thought I was a little dim in certain ways.


----------



## bote (Feb 2, 2009)

my friend David left home at 17, lost his glasses less than a year later and travelled for 6 years practically blind. I know it would be a hindrance in a lot of ways, but he says it totally changed his perception of things (no pun intended) and he learned a lot from it, like being in a totally different world.


----------



## macks (Feb 2, 2009)

thrash straps for the glasses! 

also, boo on the contacts while traveling, glasses are MUCH easier to take care of on the road.

oh and, I've been thinking about this too. does anyone know a good way to test the prescription of glasses? they have tons of them at goodwill and other such stores, you could theoretically find the right correction or close enough to it in there right?


----------



## kai (Feb 2, 2009)

i know people who travel without their glasses and have horrible vision...might not be the best plan but they've learned to compensate. I always travel with my glasses and I just keep them in a hardcase. I've never had a problem with losing my glasses or anything else really.


----------



## Speedy (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree with Macks, contacts are so fucking useless. It may suck to wear glasses, but it sucks even more to have an eye infection.. FUCK CONTACTS!!!!!


----------



## 614 crust (Feb 13, 2009)

In some cities you can go to the Lyons club if the have one and fill out a paper and they'll give you a voucher to take and get free glasses.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Feb 15, 2009)

macks said:


> anyone know a good way to test the prescription of glasses? they have tons of them at goodwill and other such stores



a device or exam sheet or something would be good, but i think you just gotta trial-&-error them.

if you're really dependent on your prescription glasses, seems like the only thing to do, IAmTheEndOf, is to take a second pair along, maybe wrap them in bubble-pak, and know where you stow them so you could find 'em when yer blind.

and use an elastic strap on the pair you're wearing. or get the basketball player's set, like Horace Grant.


----------



## macks (Feb 15, 2009)

... haha

thrash straps are way cheaper and less tacky looking!


----------

